# Really lost about the difference between WTT, NTNP and TTC!



## OmiOmen

Can anyone explain the difference between WTT, NTNP and TTC?

I was here and then felt like in a limbo between here and NTNP because we was using the pull out method. Well, we have stopped using any real form of prevention now and are going with the flow although not DTD any more or less. I also am still BF'ing and not had a period for a while so I guess that could prevent much from happening. So I was sure I fit into the NTNP category now but it seems that section think I still fit here. I am utterly lost about the meaning now. If the people over there are trying more than I am then surly they are TTC? 

I asked a question much like this before and although the idea of NTNP seems to be just TTC at first I felt like I started to understand it by the answers given, but not I can not help but think it must be as simple as WTT or TTC. :shrug:


----------



## toffee87

WTT- Waiting for the ideal time to ttc (i.e when you finish uni, got a job etc).

NTNP-You're not actively trying (waiting for ovulation) but not using contraception.

TTC- You are trying, making sure you have sex at fertile time of the month.


----------



## anniepie

I think often people who are NTNP are perhaps TTC without letting their OH know LOL!! Not that their lying- they often will be a little more active about it than they'd admit...

In my eyes, NTNP is just going with the flow- DTD when you want, but in the knowledge you could fall because you're not using BC. WTT you're actively trying not to get pregnant- using BC, or actively not DTD when you're fertile. TTC you're actively trying- ie charting, DTD when fertile etc- I guess a little more clinical...


----------



## _dreamer_

I would say you are NTNP and I think thats what I am now too, we are going to actively TTC in May so I put myself as WTT initially, but since coming off BC have not been using contraception, but carrying on as normal with DTD. I read your post in NTNP (sorry not stalking just going through the same querying of where to be) and I think they just got confused with what you said. 

I wouldnt stress too much, I'm staying in both at the moment! x


----------



## MummytoSummer

I would say you're ntnp. I'd say the girls over in ntnp just got confused and as anniepie said a few of them are probably trying a little bit more than they let on!

X


----------



## odd_socks

*id also say NTNP too *


----------



## lmnop

I'm pretty sure there's a smooth flow from NTNP to TTC. Meaning, if you don't fall pregnant one month, you up the ante a bit the next month to increase your chances. So I think some of those girls go from NTNP to TTC without even realizing it! To me, you send like a genuine NTNP... but you're welcome to come hang out with us until you're ready if you want. :)


----------

